

Backbone-redis, model persistence with Socket.io and Redis pub/sub - sorensen
http://sorensen.posterous.com/introducing-backbone-redis

======
mberning
Are there any examples of non-trivial apps using this technology stack? We all
saw the endless stream of rails blog apps back when that was cool, and now
we're seeing the same thing with these todo and chat apps. I'd like to look at
some code that has more warts on it.

~~~
jashkenas
This is just one "layer" of this particular stack, but if you're looking for
real-world-warts-n-all examples of Backbone.js, here's a few examples to
scroll through:

<http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/#examples>

If you pop open a JS console, many of them have models and controllers that
you can poke around with.

Conversely, if you have an example that you think should be on that list, let
me know.

------
mythz
That's a co-incidence, Developed a C# + Redis + Backbone.js TODO app last week
myself! Demo running on Nginx/MONO :)

<http://servicestack.net/Backbone.Todos/>

 __Backbone.js + Redis == Elegance + Speed! __

We like Backbone.js so much that the TODO app is the default on all
ServiceStack's C# starter projects!

------
chapel
This is what I see being the next logical step for feature rich realtime
webapps. Connecting the front and backends in a virtually seamless way with
little to no real overhead.

Taking the Backbone.js Todos example and making the change to using your
backbone-redis code is pretty slick. That and the chat example, they just
work. My only wish is that the chat example's interface was a bit easier to
use.

Keep up the great work, love seeing novel approaches to existing projects.

------
Sukotto
I put together the following in my "Tech to try" list. On the offchance that
I'm not the only one here unfamiliar with these technologies, I paste a copy
here:

* Backbone.js <http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/>
    
    
      Backbone  supplies structure to JavaScript-heavy 
      applications by providing models with key-value binding 
      and custom events, collections with a rich API of 
      enumerable functions, views with declarative event 
      handling, and connects it all to your existing 
      application over a RESTful JSON interface. 
    

%%

* Node.js <http://nodejs.org/>
    
    
      Node's goal is to provide an easy way to build scalable 
      network programs. In the "hello world" web server example 
      above, many client connections can be handled 
      concurrently. Node tells the operating system (through 
      epoll, kqueue, /dev/poll, or select) that it should be 
      notified when a new connection is made, and then it goes 
      to sleep. If someone new connects, then it executes the 
      callback. Each connection is only a small heap 
      allocation. 
    

%%

* Redis <http://redis.io/>
    
    
      Redis is an open source, advanced key-value store. It is 
      often referred to as a data structure server since keys 
      can contain strings, hashes, lists, sets and sorted sets.
    

%%

* Socket.io <http://socket.io/>
    
    
      Socket.IO aims to make realtime apps possible in every 
      browser and mobile device, blurring the differences 
      between the different transport mechanisms. ... making 
      creating realtime apps that work everywhere a snap. 
    

%%

------
datapimp
At watermelon express ( beta.watermelonexpress.com ) we have developed a
webapp textbook which makes heavy use of this stack. It is a pretty heavy
implementation of backbone ( in coffeescript, jashkenas i think we owe you a
case of beer. ) I am in the process of weaving in redis pub/sub for our next
iteration.

